# Oh that small unused front yard



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2013)

We have a really nice front yard that never gets used because we haven't had a way to contain the dogs. It's not that they are mean, there's just to many other mean dogs and traffic to contend with. So this year I decided to over haul the front yard a bit. During the summer the front is the ideal place to be as it's East facing so we are protected from the sun and the ever present W, NW winds. The current deck is too small so I will also be adding a 6' x 12' area to that so we can bring our table and chairs out front too. Even though the dogs like the grassy yard we are tearing it all out and will be xeriscaping. The current concrete sidewalk is being removed and will be replaced with compacted crushed brick. as well as some Turfstone pavers and step-able thyme.

The fence is done, still waiting to find the perfect gate. There will be a small trellis over the gate. The picket material is all from salvaged pallets. There's a retired cabinet maker here that spends his time taking them apart and them selling the slats and rails on craigslist. The trellis beams are from rough sawn juniper that I purchased from and old school hardware store here. The cross slats for the trellis will be rough sawn 2x3 juniper that they are having milled for me. We will espalier hops up the posts and onto the trellis.













8676270952_4a2fddade3_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 23, 2013






The beginnings. Total time to put the fence up from posts to finish was about 4 hours. Would have been less but had to cut all the boards for the differing heights ()actually only 5 diff measurements)













8675163613_3059a93f53_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 23, 2013






The reason for the fence, the supervisors...













8676272500_ba26c3bb44_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 23, 2013






Done! Blue tote is the temporary gate!













8675165239_31b164baed_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 23, 2013






Hey what's up! Let me out!!













8676269144_f1b87f9de5_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 23, 2013






Boycotting of the sod removal!













8675161689_d669f2dc7d_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 23, 2013






Faux rough sawn gate posts.













8676267322_f06b28b6c5_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 23, 2013






6x6 rough sawn juniper beams


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking cool!  Glad to see the furry little helpers!

Love the asymmetry of the fencing!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Looking cool!  Glad to see the furry little helpers!
> 
> Love the asymmetry of the fencing!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat, now the hard work begins, concrete and sod removal!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice!!!!

I am xerescaping one section of our front yard  ..

Dogs wouldnt like it here..hahahaha cactus and century plants...

Craig


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> I am xerescaping one section of our front yard  ..
> 
> ...


The little one might! He runs through all kinds of prickly shrubs when we go hiking. Kiska the Snow Dog wouldn't like it much unless he had a pond to sit in!

Xeriscaping is the way to go! We will still have grass and the garden in the back. We want less maintenance and more time to play!


----------



## daveomak (May 5, 2013)

Looking good now....   How's the sod removal coming....     Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 5, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Looking good now....   How's the sod removal coming....     Dave



It's done!!! Friday night our neighbors came home with a sod cutter from the rental yard. Seems they too are tired of the grass. So by 9 pm both yards were cut up. Saturday morning I had all of our sod loaded in my trailer, 4 cubic yards worth. Hauled it to the dump and we were done by 9am. I also finished the entry trellis. Need to build a gate since we haven't been able to find what we want. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 5, 2013





Kiska was  boycotting the grass removal!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 5, 2013)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 5, 2013






Kiska wasn't going to give up!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 5, 2013)

Almost forgot dinner. A well deserved Tri-tip sandwees with smokey Au Jus!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 5, 2013


----------



## seenred (May 5, 2013)

Hey DS, the fence and the sammies all look great!  I really like the gate.

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 5, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Hey DS, the fence and the sammies all look great!  I really like the gate.
> 
> Red



Thanks Red! Now the fun part begins. Have to remove the concrete sidewalk!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 6, 2013)

Mocked up the gate.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 6, 2013






Kiska still not happy about the grass removal 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 6, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 8, 2013)

Well the gate is hung. Still need to do some internal stuff to it in. We are going to plant it with succulents and herbs, etc. Went old school on the latch, simple slide bolt made out of  scrap wood and a chunk of all thread that was left over from some other project. Will finish out the handle with something threaded onto the all thread. We've had thunder storms the last two nights, a bit ominous!













8718610239_ead22f92e1_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 8, 2013






Simple slide latch













8719730728_0601dd3e7a_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 8, 2013






Hang in there, more to come!

Used a simple pintle and gudgeon strap hinge. Normally I would set the top one pintle down.  I was afraid that the weight of the planted gate would need the support. This style of hinge allows for the gate to swing 180* leaving a totally clear opening.













8719731388_d27ac185a7_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 8, 2013


















8719731966_87e6e71424_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 8, 2013





   













8719732422_d50f777413_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 8, 2013






It was a dark and stormy night...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 13, 2013)

Took a break from working on the front yard and planted the garden. The weather finally gave a break from freezing! We seeded most everything. Our starts aren't ready yet, so we will get the tomatoes and peppers in the ground in a week or two. There's always the possibility that we'll get a another round of frosty nights.













8734517619_f2de200c6d_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2013






Artichoke. My plants that were three years old didn't come back this year so we are starting with a fresh one.













8735637178_a4cc66a687_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2013






Thought we'd try a blueberry this year. Our area is hit and miss for berries.













8735638604_febc67e8cf_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2013






Some of our eclectic yard art.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2013)

Looks real nice, Sailor!!!

Great pics!!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 13, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks real nice, Sailor!!!
> 
> Great pics!!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2013)

We finished removing the concrete walk in our front yard and I decided to extend the front porch. We get the best shade in the front yard during the summer so we wanted a bigger area for relaxing and entertaining.













9290759645_bbbab32688_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 15, 2013


















9290752237_3cffc0a535_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 15, 2013






Tired pup, hard job supervising!













9290761905_8cf18bb41c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 15, 2013






Framed up













9290756981_670340d3d6_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 15, 2013






Inspector approved!!













9290754763_c2ee6b2796_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 15, 2013






Finished!!! Overall added 72sqft. Its going to make a great place to relax on our hot summer days!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks really nice!  Love the pups!

Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2013)

Lookin' real Nice, Sailor!!

Poor Kiska!!! Laying in the dirt, with a concrete pillow, just to be near Daddy.

Railing going up?

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Looks really nice!  Love the pups!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Lookin' real Nice, Sailor!!
> 
> Poor Kiska!!! Laying in the dirt, with a concrete pillow, just to be near Daddy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! Still a bunch to do, like move all the concrete, ughhhh.

I know he hates us, took out all his grass, making him sleep on the dirt, poor old 11 year old!

No railing I am going to build in some seating and planters.  I have to decide what exactly I want to do. Since we couldn't afford to deck with cedar or redwood, we are going to paint the deck with porch and deck paint.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Bear! Still a bunch to do, like move all the concrete, ughhhh.
> 
> I know he hates us, took out all his grass, making him sleep on the dirt, poor old 11 year old!
> 
> No railing I am going to build in some seating and planters.  I have to decide what exactly I want to do. Since we couldn't afford to deck with cedar or redwood, we are going to paint the deck with porch and deck paint.


I used to build decks. I built one that I put 20 foot of bench & backrest bolted to every joist, with 2' X 2' corner end tables. Then I found out the benches were illegal, but the building inspector missed it. Whew!!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I used to build decks. I built one that I put 20 foot of bench & backrest bolted to every joist, with 2' X 2' corner end tables. Then I found out the benches were illegal, but the building inspector missed it. Whew!!!
> 
> Bear


Yeah, here we can put the benches on as long as the deck surface is less than 18" above grade (I'm right at 20" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) once we get the landscaping in I will be okay. Above 18" you can still have the bench, but then you need a 36" high railing above the bench level.  We did not need a permit because in our area you can build decks without a permit as long as they are less than 30" above grade.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

Dang you did do some work this weekend!

I kind of miss the Pacific NW...some great times spent up just North of you in the Silver Dale/Port orchard area.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah, here we can put the benches on as long as the deck surface is less than 18" above grade (I'm right at 20"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup---Pretty much the same thing at that development. The one I built there was for my Niece. Legally it would have to have a 36" railing above the backrest of the bench. Who the heck would want that??? Then other people wanted the same benches, and I had to turn them down, because I figured the inspector would catch it & then he'd go back to the one he missed.

Actually, legally, that deck didn't need railing on the rest of the deck, but I put them up, because of the danger. Go figure----They wanted railings above the bench, in case a kid would climb up & fall off, but without railings, anybody could fall off the deck.

Here you need a permit for anything, so they don't miss the Fee & the future extra taxes.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bearcarver*
> 
> Legally it would have to have a 36" railing above the backrest of the bench. Who the heck would want that???
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2013)

LOL----Years ago I planted 13 Leyland Cypress along the road in front of my house. I pulled a string to get them straight, and dug the holes with my Son's skid steer back hoe. I made the holes 8' apart, and about +1' deep, and 18" in diameter. Before I had a chance to drop the 6' trees in, the inspector knocked on my door, and told me I needed a permit to build a fence. I asked him how he ever became an inspector, if he can't tell the difference between a fence post hole & a hole for a tree root ball. He left with his tail between his legs.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----Years ago I planted 13 Leyland Cypress along the road in front of my house. I pulled a string to get them straight, and dug the holes with my Son's skid steer back hoe. I made the holes 8' apart, and about +1' deep, and 18" in diameter. Before I had a chance to drop the 6' trees in, the inspector knocked on my door, and told me I needed a permit to build a fence. I asked him how he ever became an inspector, if he can't tell the difference between a fence post hole & a hole for a tree root ball. He left with his tail between his legs.
> 
> Bear









That's another project on my to do list. I need to add about 20' of fence and build a shed. To many smokers to hide, I mean store!


----------



## gary morris (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks lovely, very impressed with your building skills.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> Looks lovely, very impressed with your building skills.
> Gary



Thanks Gary, it's getting there! Still more to go!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2013)

9444764978_6b20655c1b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 5, 2013






New and Blue!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 5, 2013)

Love that color...okay....you are hired.  Come and fix my stuff.  I will feed you "Southern Style"!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Love that color...okay....you are hired.  Come and fix my stuff.  I will feed you "Southern Style"!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat! I don't think the Fiancee will let me get away anytime soon! Yesterday we ordered a pallet of massive rock path stones. Picked up a yard of base sand, I'm going to be shoveling sand and moving stones for a while. I am going to need some help with the stones they are 3'-4' x 3'-4' slabs!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks Great Case!!!

Blue is my favorite color!!

We just got our Christmas present last week:

Last Christmas, our Son gave us a little bag of stones, with a note saying he would do all the areas we had in mulch with River Stone.

So last Monday he and a Buddy of his raked our mulch level, put new fabric down, and used his little Kubota to dump 6 Yards of stone. Then raked it out real nice.

No more mulch wash-outs after heavy rains!!!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Case!!!
> 
> Blue is my favorite color!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! We needed to match the new decking into the old and this was the least expensive route. We hope that it holds up. Used Ace brand Porch and desk paint (acrylic latex). This happens to be my youngest's favorite color, guess who picked it out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I here you on the mulch wash out. We are going almost 100% rock in the front. We will be getting 32 yards of decomposed granite for compacted pathways and then some other type of rock fro the beds. Our big stepping stones are being delivered this afternoon. I can't wait! There's imprints of fossilized ferns in them pretty cool!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2013)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 5, 2013






2500#'s of new sidewalk!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Bear! We needed to match the new decking into the old and this was the least expensive route. We hope that it holds up. Used Ace brand Porch and desk paint (acrylic latex). This happens to be my youngest's favorite color, guess who picked it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Cow!!!    32 Cubic Yards-----I thought the 6 yds we used was a lot !!!

Imprinted fossils gotta be neat !!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Holy Cow!!!    32 Cubic Yards-----I thought the 6 yds we used was a lot !!!
> 
> Imprinted fossils gotta be neat !!
> 
> Bear



Holy Smokes that would fill up my yard! It should have read 2-3 yards!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2013)

Moved 2500# of rock, several more yards of crushed stone and dirt and this is where we are this evening. Wish someone was here smoking some grub, I'm hungry!!!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 11, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2013)

Dirt, evening.....  Looks very nice.....   You lookin' for another project to occupy your time....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...

Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Dirt, evening.....  Looks very nice.....   You lookin' for another project to occupy your time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! After the front yard is done, then it's on to the backyard ( I'm gonna sneak a smokehouse and Cobb pizza oven into that project!!) might get the UDS and Casa Q done before that though!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

That looks Awesome, Case!!!

It's a lot of work, but something you can really be proud of when it's done!!!

I would definitely be proud of what you got there!!!

I can't do any of that kinda thing any more, but like I said, my Son put river stone all around where we had mulch. Now he's working on his back yard & pond edge, and a pavilion with fireplace. He got 6 truck loads of boulders from 1,000 to 2,000 pounds each (Glad I'm not involved in this one!!!!)

Keep this thing going, or start a new one on the back yard--I love seeing outstanding work, like this!!

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 12, 2013)

Again....I would hire you and FEED you!  Looks gorgeous!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Awesome, Case!!!
> 
> It's a lot of work, but something you can really be proud of when it's done!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!

We might get the front done just in time for winter. We got a nice surprise from our neighbors. They volunteer at a nursery that we shop at and they were closing out for the season. They brought us several nice rose plants, a viburnum, a grape vine, and about 15 other various perennials!!! As soon as I unload the 2 yards of soil into the beds we can plant all of that! More photos to follow, for sure.


KathrynN said:


> Again....I would hire you and FEED you!  Looks gorgeous!
> 
> Kat


Kat I don't know if my body is going to let me do anything after I'm done with all these projects, it was nice sitting and enjoying the porch last night. My fiancee made these nice covers for our re-furbished dumpster find.













9492841009_6a7f4476a6_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 12, 2013






Pretty comfy, enjoyed a few beers while listening to Car Talk on NPR!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 12, 2013)

She did a great job....love the fabrics!  That is the kind we have at the Shop....Batiks and unusual prints.

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Pretty comfy, enjoyed a few beers while listening to Car Talk on NPR!


Car talk.......  Now those guys were funny..... I haven't listened to that show in 8-10 years....    Are they still the same folks ???

Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> She did a great job....love the fabrics!  That is the kind we have at the Shop....Batiks and unusual prints.
> 
> Kat


Then she'd love your store. She like sewing, however she hates her sewing machine right now. It's been on a funk!


DaveOmak said:


> Car talk.......  Now those guys were funny..... I haven't listened to that show in 8-10 years....    Are they still the same folks ???
> 
> Dave


Yep, Click and Clack the Tappet Brothers (Tom and Ray Magliozzi). All Re-runs now I believe, but on NPR in our area every Saturday at 11 am. I download the podcasts and then we listen to them while traveling or like last night when we are chilling on the front porch.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2013)

9492872433_52af5b1a78_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 12, 2013






Oly had to give it a test before anyone!













9492877879_2f66d069d9_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 12, 2013


















9495683060_dfb9cbcb1c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 12, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not looking at these pictures when my wife is home. Excellent work and those stepping stones are awesome.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> I'm not looking at these pictures when my wife is home. Excellent work and those stepping stones are awesome.


Thanks Todd,  it's been a back and bank breaking project! I'll warn ya when I start finishing the studio in the back yard...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2013)

Now to tackle the rest of the front yard.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 12, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 12, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 12, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Now to tackle the rest of the front yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-going-to-build-a-uds-or-two-q-view-for-sure/


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

9600152560_0c0324146d_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 26, 2013






We set the last three stones this weekend between rain squalls and hail storms. Now its on to the interior of the house and it was all about color.













9597358957_d9151ee71a_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 26, 2013


















9600150626_8d76460850_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 26, 2013






We had some crazy thunder bursts Saturday and Sunday. The remains of one, a nice rainbow.













9600149570_936d624da2_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 26, 2013






Took the boys room from red to tealish. Carpet comes out and bamboo flooring going in.













9597355379_30fc861fd4_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 26, 2013






Our new to us 2 year old dishwasher (our friends decided to change out their kitchen to all stainless) went from black to red. We love rattle can overhauls!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2013)

Everything looks Great, Case!!!

No interior colors here---All Knotty Pine.

However Blue & White is my favorite mix----Also My High School colors.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Everything looks Great, Case!!!
> 
> No interior colors here---All Knotty Pine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! The boys like blue so that's the range we were going for. The fiancee likes color so the black wasn't going to cut it on the dishwasher! We're hoping that we can get the cabinets in the kitchen updated soon. Have no clue what we'll end up with. Do know that we are going to be doing concrete for the tops.

My High School colors were Blue and Gold, go Lava Bears!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Bear! The boys like blue so that's the range we were going for. The fiancee likes color so the black wasn't going to cut it on the dishwasher! We're hoping that we can get the cabinets in the kitchen updated soon. Have no clue what we'll end up with. Do know that we are going to be doing concrete for the tops.
> 
> My High School colors were Blue and Gold, go Lava Bears!!!


Bears??? I could easily root for them!!!

Ours was Blue & White Quakertown Panthers.

I made cabinets for 20 years, but I only saw one concrete top----I couldn't believe how beautiful they can be!!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Bears??? I could easily root for them!!!
> 
> Ours was Blue & White Quakertown Panthers.
> 
> ...


Yeah we just specified one in a house that we designed. Of course I showed it to my fiancee, now that's on the to do list. We have a small island and we are going to use that as a test platform prior to committing to the entire kitchen.

The fiancee and I both graduated from Bend High, we still go to the Football Games, fun to watch. There's no such thing as a Lava Bear, but we still cheer for them!

The legend of the "Lava Bear," Central Oregon's very own mythical creature, has been around for many years.  First identified by author and humorist Irvin S. Cobb during the 1920's, the existence of the "Lava Bear" became the subject of a much talked about hunt.  The first live bear was caught by former government trapper Alfred Adams in 1924, who was part of the original hunt organized by Cobb.  The "Lava Bear" turned out to be nothing more than a diminutive and malnourished black bear.  Although the actual existence of a "Lava Bear" may be under under speculation, its namesake has lived on as Bend High School's mascot, since 1930.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah we just specified one in a house that we designed. Of course I showed it to my fiancee, now that's on the to do list. We have a small island and we are going to use that as a test platform prior to committing to the entire kitchen.
> 
> The fiancee and I both graduated from Bend High, we still go to the Football Games, fun to watch. There's no such thing as a Lava Bear, but we still cheer for them!
> 
> The legend of the "Lava Bear," Central Oregon's very own mythical creature, has been around for many years.  First identified by author and humorist Irvin S. Cobb during the 1920's, the existence of the "Lava Bear" became the subject of a much talked about hunt.  The first live bear was caught by former government trapper Alfred Adams in 1924, who was part of the original hunt organized by Cobb.  The "Lava Bear" turned out to be nothing more than a diminutive and malnourished black bear.  Although the actual existence of a "Lava Bear" may be under under speculation, its namesake has lived on as Bend High School's mascot, since 1930.


Very Interesting----I'll root for them too!!!

Here where we live, "Macungie" is an Indian word that means, "A place where Bears come to eat".  LOL----They were right !

Sorry about Hijacking here!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Very Interesting----I'll root for them too!!!
> 
> Here where we live, "Macungie" is an Indian word that means, "A place where Bears come to eat".  LOL----They were right !
> 
> ...



That fits your place for sure! 

Along the lines of thread drift I just sharpened all my chains and as soon as I find a suitable junk of wood I'm gonna try and make some chain saw stools for the front porch. I'm sure that's neighbors are gonna love that noise!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2014)

A new addition to the front porch. Saw this concrete and wood planter bench for sale online $1200. Pfffffttttttt to that! Six bags of sacrete some left over cedar fence boards for forms a hunk of rough sawn cedar and a bit of elbow grease and we have this:













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 22, 2014






Built a new fence hence the leftover cedar for forms. I wanted a board form look not smooth. 

New fence is so I can store ally minis!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2014)

Nice Job, Case!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nothing like a DIY attack!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Case!!!Thumbs Up
> 
> Nothing like a DIY attack!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear! Getting 3 yards of rock and 4 yards of bark mulch next week. Oh my backs gonna be loving that!  

Seeds go in the garden this evening! My little helper saw the neighbor kids playing in the pool and he had to join for a bit!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2014)

That all looks very nice Case !  I'am a little envious... Just last Sat. sprayed off I guess what was once a lawn to start re landscaping !  Damn, I have no idea why the hell I'am doing this to myself.... LOL.  Looks like Sanford & Son I swear.... I may even put up a sign saying Sanford & Son Salvage !  :biggrin:


----------



## fwismoker (May 22, 2014)

Looking great Case....the next time I make it out West I'd love a tour of the improvements...oh and I'd expect some chow off of the mini tower!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> Looking great Case....the next time I make it out West I'd love a tour of the improvements...oh and I'd expect some chow off of the mini tower!



Thanks Keith! 

Any time! I might even have the studio done by then, I hope! 

Beer and BBQ!!! Could do a sampler I'll cook some of mine you cook some of yours, shoot could invite a fee more as there's plenty of smokers!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks very nice Case !  I'am a little envious... Just last Sat. sprayed off I guess what was once a lawn to start re landscaping !  Damn, I have no idea why the hell I'am doing this to myself.... LOL.  Looks like Sanford & Son I swear.... I may even put up a sign saying Sanford & Son Salvage !  :biggrin:



We still have always to go but the front is getting done this year. 

The whole mess started last last summer one evening when a neighbor brought home a sod cutter...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2014)

One more yard of rock closer to being done with this yard project!!! 4 yards of bark mulch coming Tuesday to top it off!!!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 31, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 31, 2014


----------



## mchar69 (May 31, 2014)

I like your yard.  Not sure why you took all the grass out - to save water?

Xeriscaping?

You did a ton of work.  No _TONS_ of work.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2014)

mchar69 said:


> I like your yard.  Not sure why you took all the grass out - to save water?
> Xeriscaping?
> You did a ton of work.  No _TONS_ of work.



Thanks! 

We took out the grass because it's boring and you have to mow it! Also one day last summer the neighbor came home with a sod cutter. Had a fee beers and before I knew the lawn was gone! Our backyard has lawn that we are slowly pecking away at. We will still have a good portion of lawn for the dogs. Just not as much as we used to.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks Real Nice, Case!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Both of those pics are the same---Does that mean there was another pic you meant to show us?

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 1, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Nice, Case!!!Thumbs Up
> 
> Both of those pics are the same---Does that mean there was another pic you meant to show us?
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear! Ummm yeah, must have been all that re-hydration intake after moving rock all day! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 1, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Bear! Ummm yeah, must have been all that re-hydration intake after moving rock all day!


Yup---That'll do it !!!

Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2014)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014






Four yards of hemlock bark mulch.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 27, 2014)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 27, 2014






All the hard work payed off! Our front yard is on the Eastside of the property, and offers the best shade and protection during the summer months. What was just grass has become an Oasis! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 27, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

LOL... the dog looks thrilled, Poor dog probably has to go out back and use the pot-a-potty.

It really looks nice Case.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 27, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> LOL... the dog looks thrilled, Poor dog probably has to go out back and use the pot-a-potty.
> 
> It really looks nice Case.



Kevin funny you should mention that..
So the short fence in the background was built so we could use the front yard (all grass) with our three dogs (snow dog pictured is our 12 year old husky, can't jump) then one night after some good smoked grub and beers I noticed our neighbor had a sod cutter. Long story short we now have this instead of grass! I'd like to do the same for the back yard, but we have the dogs. Next spring that's getting make over too.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 27, 2014)

You all have made a lot of progress Case.... Thumbs Up  Still workin on mine.... Re graded & sprinkler system in now though.... Gettin there !


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 28, 2014)

great makeover on the yard. I PDF'd the entire project so I can use it as a reference for a project in my backyard. Your project has given me some great ideas!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> You all have made a lot of progress Case....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin! Yeah now its time to focus on the back yard. About the time I get that done we'll probably decide to sell and move! The never ending cycle of home ownership!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> great makeover on the yard. I PDF'd the entire project so I can use it as a reference for a project in my backyard. Your project has given me some great ideas!


Thank you! Glad you liked it! One thing that we don't like is the original pink gravel that we put between the flagstone. That's getting replaced with thyme. We missed the window this year to get plugs for planting in between the flagstone, so it will get done next spring. Until then I will continue to enjoy cervezas on the front porch!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2016)

Bit of a revamp to the front yard. Lost our willow to a freeze. Our neighbor brought over a pear tree and said if we took out the willow we. Oils have the pear. Done deal. Decided to test the sprinklers two zones good. One with a broke fitting. So fixed that since I was playing in the dirt. 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 9, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 9, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 9, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 9, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 9, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Apr 9, 2016)

I have one leak to repair... but I haven't charged my entire system yet....   maybe tomorrow...


----------



## sqwib (Apr 27, 2016)

Sorry about the Willow...Been over this thread a few times I really love what you have done...very inspiring and my back is sore after reading the thread again...lol, keep on posting those pics.

PS; I wish my dogs would lay around like that, they're non-stop!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 27, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> I have one leak to repair... but I haven't charged my entire system yet....   maybe tomorrow...


I'm sure that I will have some more to fix as soon as the boy starts mowing the lawn...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 27, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Sorry about the Willow...Been over this thread a few times I really love what you have done...very inspiring and my back is sore after reading the thread again...lol, keep on posting those pics.
> 
> PS; I wish my dogs would lay around like that, they're non-stop!


Thanks Sqwib! As soon as the Maple tree drops the little helicopter seeds we'll pick those up and re-bark the beds and add new gravel to the path. Then it's on to the backyard. Ughhh, that part is going to require a bunch more work. We neglected it while taking care of the front yard.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Sqwib! As soon as the Maple tree drops the little helicopter seeds we'll pick those up and re-bark the beds and add new gravel to the path. Then it's on to the backyard. Ughhh, that part is going to require a bunch more work. We neglected it while taking care of the front yard.


But it will definitely all be worth it!!


----------

